# Articulated Spinner



## Pawpawsailor (Jun 8, 2012)

Shooting at an articulated spinner...


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Sorry, but that link does not seem to be working. I even went to Youtube and searched for "articulated spinner" and did not find it. Can you please re-post the link?

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## Pawpawsailor (Jun 8, 2012)

Try this one Charles.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Love the brass.You can always keep it shiny with some Brasso.


----------



## rapidray (Dec 15, 2012)

+1 with treefork...I like your spinner, and don't feel bad about your eyesight-I am in the same boat as you!


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

Couldn't really see the target. Photos?


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

That link worked just fine. But I could not really see any detail of the target. Could you perhaps post a close up photo of the target so we can get a better idea of what you are shooting at?? Very nice shooter, by the way.

Cheers ...... Charles


----------

